# Round trip on the Auto Train First timer



## Cranky64 (Aug 14, 2008)

My wife and I found a fun way to spend our tax stimulus money by taking the Auto Train. We had a roomette north bound and a deluxe room on the way back. Here are my notes.

I did not want to take the time to figure coding on the BB so here is a LINK to the same notes with Hyperlinked photos.

http://www.allmandsail.com/Auto_train.htm

12 minutes 12 MB Windows media file. At 6:40 into the movie I caught a CXS DD that was stating the train length and Axel count.

http://www.allmandsail.com/MPG/Auto_train_www.wmf

North Bound, July 30

We were booked on July 30 for a 4PM train from Sanford, FL to Lorton, VA. We arrived at the station early (12:00) with some Lee's famous chicken for lunch. Checking in this early ensured a good dinner seating. They took are car right away and loaded it. At 2:30PM we boarded and found our roomette. We stowed our bags and headed for the sleeper lounge for free wine and snacks. We ate and drank till about 4PM when the train departed. Returning to our room I setup my GPS and scanner. We had dinner at 7PM and it was great! After dinner we walked the entire of the train and decided that when we go again we will not take coach ;-). In bed about 10:30 and up at 6AM. We were only 30 min late into Lorton. Our MINI came off the train rested and ready for the rest of the trip!

South Bound August 6

Again we arrived early at the station 12:00 and again they loaded our car right away. The ticket agent said the train was sold out, but it was shorter then our north bound train. Again we boarded at 2:30 and found our deluxe room. These are very nice and we had lots or room. After we stowed our bags we went straight for the lounge car for our free wine ;-) Our wine hostess was very generous on this train a we got quite a bit tipsy and made new friends!. We had another wonderful dinner at 7PM and this time our company was very fun to dine with. After dinner we retired to our room  and I played an audio book. We were asleep by 11PM. At 6PM the chief of the train made an announcement that we were 1.5 hours ahead of schedule and would arrive in Sanford at 8AM. After a light breakfast we packed and waited for our destination. Our car was one of the last 16 to be unloaded.

We can not wait until our next trip!!

h


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 14, 2008)

Cranky64 said:


> After dinner we walked the entire of the train and decided that when we go again we will not take coach ;-).


Why wouldn't you want to take coach? Any specific reason? Just curious.


----------



## Cranky64 (Aug 14, 2008)

Might end up getting locked up  Wine makes us very romantic 



MrFSS said:


> Cranky64 said:
> 
> 
> > After dinner we walked the entire of the train and decided that when we go again we will not take coach ;-).
> ...


----------



## Cranky64 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll post a vid once I finish the editing.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 14, 2008)

Cranky64 said:


> Might end up getting locked up  Wine makes us very romantic





Cranky64 said:


> I'll post a vid once I finish the editing.




Seriously, welcome to the site and thanks for the info - I'm looking forward to my first time on the Auto Train this winter.


----------



## Cranky64 (Aug 15, 2008)

Video added.


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Question for all, what is the "sleeper lounge"? Are these special cars built just for auto train? Or are they converted from something? Anyone have a diagram?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 15, 2008)

Just a regular lounge. From what I understand the A-train is big enough that it gets 2 diners and 2 lounges (1 each for coach and sleeper).

Edit to add: I've read somewhere around here that the layout is:

P42-P42-sleeper-sleeper-sleeper lounge-sleeper diner-sleeper-sleeper-coach diner-coach lounge-coach-coach-coach-autoracks


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 15, 2008)

Cranky64 said:


> My wife and I found a fun way to spend our tax stimulus money by taking the Auto Train. We had a roomette north bound and a deluxe room on the way back. Here are my notes.
> I did not want to take the time to figure coding on the BB so here is a LINK to the same notes with Hyperlinked photos.
> 
> http://www.allmandsail.com/Auto_train.htm
> ...


Thanx,

Enjoyed very much!


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

HokieNav said:


> Just a regular lounge. From what I understand the A-train is big enough that it gets 2 diners and 2 lounges (1 each for coach and sleeper).
> Edit to add: I've read somewhere around here that the layout is:
> 
> P42-P42-sleeper-sleeper-sleeper lounge-sleeper diner-sleeper-sleeper-coach diner-coach lounge-coach-coach-coach-autoracks



Hmmm. I don't think so. The pictures do not show a regular sightseer lounge. They do not have big windows.


----------



## Cranky64 (Aug 15, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> > Just a regular lounge. From what I understand the A-train is big enough that it gets 2 diners and 2 lounges (1 each for coach and sleeper).
> ...


It was just a standard lounge. The "Sleeper Lounge" is only avalable to sleeper class before the train departs. This is where the wine and cheese sampling takes place. I'm told that once the train departs it is open to all.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 15, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> > Just a regular lounge. From what I understand the A-train is big enough that it gets 2 diners and 2 lounges (1 each for coach and sleeper).
> ...


You're right: 5 Superliner-I dining cars were converted to Lounge cars for the Auto-train.

Source (about half way down, #33100-33104)

Found the thread I was thinking of - sightseer lounges are only used ont he auto train in the event of a bad ordered car.


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone know of any diagrams? Also, what is downstairs?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 15, 2008)

This review contains a brief description.



> Let me say something about the lounge cars here. I had not taken the AUTO TRAIN in several years. Several years ago they replaced the Sightseer Lounges with special lounge cars that were rehabbed old diners cars and were specific only to AUTO TRAIN. The difference is that instead of the long couch-like seating facing the windows and the swivel chairs, you sit at a table as if you were dining. There windows are standard side windows you would find in a dining car, so they lack the wrap-around effect of the Sightseer Lounges that let you look up to the sky. For movies, there are four monitors, two facing in each direction in each section of the lounge car's upper level. Downstairs is a larger table with a seat around it, and another monitor for the movie showings. A separate room downstairs, closed off from the rest of the car, is the train's smoking lounge, so that the specially-equipped Superliner coaches that have smoking lounges downstairs are not necessary on this train. Drinks are sold by an attendant who is stationed in the center of the upper level (as opposed to the Sightseer Lounge where the attendant is downstairs), and some complimentary mixed snack dishes are available (pretzels, corn chips, etc.). In my opinion, I like the Sightseer Lounge cars better. However I can see AMTRAK's thinking in that since the schedule of this train is the same every day, the Sightseer Lounges would not live up to their potential because there is not much scenery to see since most of the trip is in the dark.


At 6 years old, it may not be the best source, perhaps someone with more recent knowledge will check in.


----------



## Cranky64 (Aug 15, 2008)

HokieNav said:


> This review contains a brief description.
> 
> 
> > Let me say something about the lounge cars here. I had not taken the AUTO TRAIN in several years. Several years ago they replaced the Sightseer Lounges with special lounge cars that were rehabbed old diners cars and were specific only to AUTO TRAIN. The difference is that instead of the long couch-like seating facing the windows and the swivel chairs, you sit at a table as if you were dining. There windows are standard side windows you would find in a dining car, so they lack the wrap-around effect of the Sightseer Lounges that let you look up to the sky. For movies, there are four monitors, two facing in each direction in each section of the lounge car's upper level. Downstairs is a larger table with a seat around it, and another monitor for the movie showings. A separate room downstairs, closed off from the rest of the car, is the train's smoking lounge, so that the specially-equipped Superliner coaches that have smoking lounges downstairs are not necessary on this train. Drinks are sold by an attendant who is stationed in the center of the upper level (as opposed to the Sightseer Lounge where the attendant is downstairs), and some complimentary mixed snack dishes are available (pretzels, corn chips, etc.). In my opinion, I like the Sightseer Lounge cars better. However I can see AMTRAK's thinking in that since the schedule of this train is the same every day, the Sightseer Lounges would not live up to their potential because there is not much scenery to see since most of the trip is in the dark.
> ...


I did not count the entire train but It is mostly opposite north and south bound. North bound we had 2 engines. a transition sleeper, sleeper, lounge, diner, deluxe sleeper 5240, sleeper 5242, sleeper, then the train went to coach class. South bound sleeper class was towards the back with the transition sleeper the last passenger car.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 16, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> Cranky64 said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


As already mentioned the lounges used on the AT are specially converted Superliner I dining cars. They were rebuilt by the shops in Sanford for use on the AT and include tables at one end so that they can use half the car for diner seating during busy periods. There are also two Sightseer lounges that also received some special treatment, namely tables at one end, that are used when one of the normal lounge cars is out for repairs or servicing.

Many Sightseer lounge cars have now be refurbished and also have received tables at one end as part of the rebuild.

The "Sleeper" lounge simply indicates the lounge car that is open only to sleeping car passengers during it's entire run. The coach passengers have their own lounge car for their exclusive use. The same applies to dining cars, where one diner serves only the sleeping car passenger and provides a better quality meal than the coach passengers get. Like coach might serve a rib eye steak, while the sleeper diner might serve Filet Mignon. And during busy periods, it's not uncommon to see two dining cars for the coach section of the train, making the AT the only Amtrak train to run with 2 or 3 dining cars.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 16, 2008)

HokieNav said:


> This review contains a brief description.
> 
> 
> > Let me say something about the lounge cars here. I had not taken the AUTO TRAIN in several years. Several years ago they replaced the Sightseer Lounges with special lounge cars that were rehabbed old diners cars and were specific only to AUTO TRAIN. The difference is that instead of the long couch-like seating facing the windows and the swivel chairs, you sit at a table as if you were dining. There windows are standard side windows you would find in a dining car, so they lack the wrap-around effect of the Sightseer Lounges that let you look up to the sky. For movies, there are four monitors, two facing in each direction in each section of the lounge car's upper level. Downstairs is a larger table with a seat around it, and another monitor for the movie showings. A separate room downstairs, closed off from the rest of the car, is the train's smoking lounge, so that the specially-equipped Superliner coaches that have smoking lounges downstairs are not necessary on this train. Drinks are sold by an attendant who is stationed in the center of the upper level (as opposed to the Sightseer Lounge where the attendant is downstairs), and some complimentary mixed snack dishes are available (pretzels, corn chips, etc.). In my opinion, I like the Sightseer Lounge cars better. However I can see AMTRAK's thinking in that since the schedule of this train is the same every day, the Sightseer Lounges would not live up to their potential because there is not much scenery to see since most of the trip is in the dark.
> ...


Overall that's still an accurate description, except for the fact that only one side of the upper level has the typical type of table that one would find in a dining car. The other half has 3 or 4 tables for 2 along one side, and 3 or 4 round booths with round tables that can sit 4 people. This is the lounge side of the car and can be used at all times. During meal times the other side of the car is typically off limits to those not dining at that moment.


----------



## sky12065 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cranky64 said:


> *I did not count the entire train* but It is mostly opposite north and south bound. North bound we had 2 engines. a transition sleeper, sleeper, lounge, diner, deluxe sleeper 5240, sleeper 5242, sleeper, then the train went to coach class. South bound sleeper class was towards the back with the transition sleeper the last passenger car.


I've counted the consist or units on an autotrain video (direction unknown) and there were approximately 50 units give or take a few! (in case I blinked) :blink:


----------



## cpamtfan (Sep 10, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> Anyone know of any diagrams? Also, what is downstairs?


Theres a smoking lounge downstairs. The Auto Train is the only train that allows smoking (but only in the room at certain times of the day).

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Sep 10, 2008)

Great Pictures! and Excellent Video!!!


----------

